# Cider From A Juice Concentrate



## daveyboywonder (12/1/11)

hello forum, 

first post and its one that will probably get a few tuts...here goes

would i be wasting my time trying to make cider from juice concentrate?

i know fresh juice is the answer but its scarce and expensive as where i am...

any pointers appreciated

dave


----------



## j1gsaw (12/1/11)

It can be done, i did up a 10L batch of apple juice preservative free, chucked in a kg of dex with it, used SN9 wine yeast.
It wasnt very flash, but was drinkable. Just be wary if using any champagne yeast, as it can dry out too much, unless you really like a dry cider. Think i read you can add a small amount of lactose as well for additional sweetness...

Just read your going to use concentrate... i cant see why not, give it a run, dilute to reccomended measures, add additional sugar if need be. I think you will find if too many preservatives are present, it can cause dramas though.


----------



## Tanga (12/1/11)

I'm in the country at the moment, so the same boat as you for availability of fresh juice. The juice I've been using is 'from concentrate' - Just Juice - and it makes reasonable cider (comparable to the popular commercial ones), though a little on the acidic side. If the concentrate is preservative free you'll have no problems, just make it up as per the instructions. Personally I'd leave out the dex. The cider will be between 6-7% alc as is, and the extra alcohol can thin the taste out.

If you decide to use juice instead or as well (there are a few specials around at the moment) then I highly recommend the apple and blackcurrent and the apple and pear. I'm brewing an apple and passionfruit at the moment, but it looks like it's going to be cloudy - I didn't see the 'added pectin' in the ingredients list until I got it home. Smells wonderful though.

Good-luck!

PS If you're on a budget I recommend experimenting with 2L bottles and finding out what you like before committing to a 20L batch. Just use a juice or coke bottle as the fermenter (minus a cupful so it doesn't bubble over) and cover the top with a rubber band and gladwrap. Instafermenter.


----------



## daveyboywonder (13/1/11)

many thanks for the fast replies 

the 2l bottle advice is interesting tanga, how long would you leave it to ferment?

will go ahead and try it this week.... my main worry is the preservatives in the concentrate but what the hell :beer:


----------



## hazard (13/1/11)

daveyboywonder said:


> will go ahead and try it this week....



yes, give it a go. I made 20 litres of cider for my wife, using 10 2L bottles of apple-pear juice bought from Woolies. Fermented it with some ale yeast that I had harvested from an earlier brew (beer, that is), it only got down to 1010 so not as dry as if it was made using champagne yeast - but i didn't want a really dry finish anyway. Most importantly, my wife likes it. And I don't mind one if it's really hot. SUper cheap and super easy to make!


----------



## Tanga (13/1/11)

What's the ingredients list?

It usually takes a week or so. I use oztops to retain carbonation, but if using gladwrap ferment to dryness (wait 2 weeks to be sure, or use a hydrometer) then add 3-4 teaspoons of dextrose or sugar and put the original cap back on. Juice bottles will change shape, and could burst, so this is best done in soft drink bottles.


----------



## Margrethe (3/3/11)

Quick question: 

Was the apple and pear, or apple and blackcurrant any sweeter than plain apple?


----------



## Rod (3/3/11)

I make cider using the OZ TOPS system

http://www.oztops.com.au/

you control the level of dryness or sweetness by when you refrigerate


----------



## Margrethe (3/3/11)

We are seriously considering nabbing us some of those Rod! I saw them a long time ago- glad to see they're still being used! 

which of the lids do you use for cider?


----------



## stux (3/3/11)

Margrethe said:


> We are seriously considering nabbing us some of those Rod! I saw them a long time ago- glad to see they're still being used!
> 
> which of the lids do you use for cider?



I'm about to put down a 27L cider for festival

We use the OzTops to proof a small batch... and to ferment the cider starters for the big batch 

They are good fun

Re lids... I use the lids that fit on the apple juice bottles


----------



## Margrethe (4/3/11)

Awesome! Sounds like I might do some to take with us too! You're a genius Stux! 

I'd wanted to get a mead down, but it just didn't happen, and now even a quick mead wouldn't be ready in time. So the Oztops might be the way to go! 

It'll be our first Festival- so we're uber excited


----------



## Rod (4/3/11)

Margrethe said:


> We are seriously considering nabbing us some of those Rod! I saw them a long time ago- glad to see they're still being used!
> 
> which of the lids do you use for cider?



There are about 8 lids , 4 of each type

each type of lid does high or medium carbonation

the 4 variants are for different size apple juice containers

I have fermented thru to finish for a dry style 

Have also used lactose to sweeten ( could use artificial sweetener of choice )

can use any type juice , but only from the supermarket shelf next to the soft drink , not from the fridge ( they contain preservative )

I use Berri 2 litre when on special

ps , when the cider has cooled down , replce the oz top with the original top to keep the gas in


----------

